# Cories mating, or fighting?



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

One of my bronze Cories has been swimming along side the other, then getting on top and it sorta looks like he's nibbling on her head. Are they fighting, or are the 'love nibbles' 

It's been going on for around a week, probaley about five times a days or so (Really rough estimate since I assume they're doing it when I'm not in the room/at night.)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if its mating or love nibbles, but I don't think its fighting. Cories are very social fish so they will swim together, pile up on each other, and do the "love nibbling" on each other like yours are doing, even if its just a friendly nibble. If one of them is a little plumper than the other, it could very well be mating. Cories are very fascinating to me in their actions.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> One of my bronze Cories has been swimming along side the other, then getting on top


 well i would first like to say that i am happy for your C. Aenus! Cories are extremely social fish and only show aggression to one another under EXTREME conditions(horrible overcrowding). Bronze Corydoras are very easy to start a spawning ritual. They do exactly what your saying, and then if the conditions are right they will slow down, make their classic T-formation, start head buzzing, and initiate spawning! Keep your water conditions good and keep on eye out on broad leaved plants and your glass for little transparent balls. They are eggs. If you have a pleco in the tank chances are very slim you will find eggs though 



> or are the 'love nibbles'


not quite. He is actually rubbling his barbels(whiskers) and mouth parts on her head to help trigger her spawning. Cories spawning has to do a lot with the mouth part of the female. Since Corydoras don't have teeth you wont have to worry about biting. He wouldn't hurt is partner anyway since cories are so gentle! 


> If one of them is a little plumper than the other, it could very well be mating.


Shes right, the fatter looking one will assuredly be the female. The plumpness coud mean eggs, or your keeping them well fed!


> Cories are very fascinating to me in their actions


Your right! i could right a book on these little guys! I love them to death( the name and signature doesn't give that away!


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info! There aren't any sucker-type fish in the tank, though there is a ghost shrimp. It would easy for me to move her to another tank, should I?

The only other fish that might remotely be a problem is a guppy. Is he a problem? He could also be moved, and it wouldn't be too hard.

One of the cories is an albino bronze cory, so who knows what they would come out looking like

Last thing. Are they easy to raise? Or should I cull the eggs? I'm not sure what I would do with baby cories. One of the LFS would probably take them.

How long until the eggs hatch? What size are they when born? What sort of food do baby cories need? Do the parents take care of them? What temp should the water be? 

Here's a pic of 'mom' and 'dad' to be! Introducing, Rodney and John! (Now I wish I hadn't given them both boys’ names! 'Rodney' is the girl, and now known as Meredith! [waits for SGA fans to laugh])










That's an older picture (I can take new ones if that would be helpful), the tank now has a sand bottom, and there's a sword-type plant in there as well. Meredith is the albino, she doesn't have pectoral fins (as you can see) will this be a problem? I think it's from a birth defect, would this affect the babies (I know NOTHING about fish genetics!)

  Thanks a ton!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

K slow down tiger! 
Just becasue they were doing a first step ritual does not mean they will continue to spawn. I know it sounds wired but thats how Corydoras are. Also they do like to follow each other around throughout the aquarium like that but the way you described it, it does sound like first stage spawning to me.
How big is the tank? Where they swimming over each strata of the aquarium? (top, middle, bottom) and how fast where they swimming when you observed the behavior?
Before you move any of your tankmates. do you have a 10 gallon or larger spare tank? if so you could very easily spawn those little guys in there with my and other people online help.

Btw to me the bronze one looks like the female and the albino looks like the male! But i didn't observe the behavior! Good pic too!


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

That pic was right after i had gotten them. They had been in different tanks at the store, and I guess John ate more then the other. Meredith is now much fatter IMO.

However, if John was the female, wouldn't Meredith be the one on top?

They've been swimming over much of the tank, but mostly on the bottom. The tank is a ten gallon.

The only spare tank I have is an Eclipse 3 system tank. I could move fish around, and make a spare 5.5 gallon without much trouble, and could make a spare 10 gallon with a bit more effort.

Is there an easy(ish) way to keep them from breeding? other then separating them? I don't want them to breed while I'm gone!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey good luck. i dont like to but in but i found two banana shaped pieces on the side of the tank. ive suspected my corys of mating but im not sure . do they lay them in groups theres nothing in there that will eat them so im going to leave and see what it is if it is them i will be very happy.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

cories always chase eachother around,,, mine are constantly searching and following each other around for food.
and as for what bronze and albino would produce,, some bronze and some albino,, there probably both bronze cories, just one is the albino varient.
and olie cory's will eat there own eggs, and guppies will eat there eggs as well.
with fish if it fits in there mouth they eat it,, and eggs are small. and you would be able to tell there small round eggs,, I suspect those are snail eggs on your glass


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

yeah i thinks so


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

When they are in a spawning ritual they swim very fast throughout the entire strata of the aquarium, they always follow each other around though. i doubt they will breed unless you get more of them though so dont worry. And if they do they will eat the eggs so you wont have to worry. Once they spawn its extremely easy to get them to do it again.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------

